# I know nothing about handtools



## avocadogirl (May 7, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could give me a list of handtools that are an absolute necessity in a beginner's home woodworking shop. I know absolutely nothing about hand tools, except that, they don't come cheap.

What brands do most people trust? Do y'all find a particular brand to be higher quality than the rest? Do y'all find a particular brand to be higher quality than others in a mid-price range? Or, are there even enough manufacturers of hand tools to categorize them in such a way? What kind of budget should I set aside for an initial investment in hand tools?

The purpose that I would intend for my hand tools would be to take the place of what electric tools would commonly fill a home garage, for at-home fix-it tasks.

Any additional tips or information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time in reading this, and for your responses.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It would help us help you if you were more specific about what type of projects your going to undertake...

~tom


----------



## avocadogirl (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, for the welcome.

I suppose my projects would consist in shelving, maybe some furniture (tables, bookcases, desks), shelving and cabinetry for my shop, and, perhaps, chicken coops and rabbit cages. Nothing terribly intricate, but, I reckon I don't really know enough about woodworking to know how varied would be the skills necessary to attempt this range of tasks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

avocadogirl said:


> Thank you, for the welcome.
> 
> I suppose my projects would consist in shelving, maybe some furniture (tables, bookcases, desks), shelving and cabinetry for my shop, and, perhaps, chicken coops and rabbit cages. Nothing terribly intricate, but, I reckon I don't really know enough about woodworking to know how varied would be the skills necessary to attempt this range of tasks.


Do you currently have any tools? A table saw or circular saw by any chance?

~tom


----------



## avocadogirl (May 7, 2011)

No sir. Currently, I don't have any tools at all. Currently, I don't even have a shop as, I'm a college student living in an apartment. But, as soon as I start working, which will be soon hopefully, I hope I have a garage in which I can start woodworking. It's something I've been interested in for a long time but, I've been unable to pursue it. I just want to start researching and learning as much as I can now because, it's something I really want to do as soon as I have the space.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Since you currently in a college environment I would check your college's schedule of offered classes. They may have one or more on woodworking that you can audit. That would be a good place to start.

George


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

avocadogirl said:


> No sir. Currently, I don't have any tools at all. Currently, I don't even have a shop as, I'm a college student living in an apartment. But, as soon as I start working, which will be soon hopefully, I hope I have a garage in which I can start woodworking. It's something I've been interested in for a long time but, I've been unable to pursue it. I just want to start researching and learning as much as I can now because, it's something I really want to do as soon as I have the space.


 
You need to start with the basics. Screwdrivers, hammer, pliers, square,level etc. Then as you discover needs while engaged in small projects you'll discover a need for something you don't have, like maybe chisels, planes etc.There are a couple of small power tools that may be of immense help to you for small projects. For instance a Dremel rotary tool and maybe a vibratory multitool. Both have many grinding and sanding bits or attachments that can help you shape/cut and fit parts of a small project together.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually you're lucky to be starting your hand tool collection today. Over the past 15 or so years (especially with internet service) there's been a Renaissance in hand tools. For 50+ years, they had been on the decline and it was hard to find good ones. Now, you can find good tools to restore at relatively low prices on ebay or better yet in the classified sections of woodworking forums up to high quality tools from places like Woodcraft, Highland Hardware, Lee-Valley Tools, and Lie-Nielsen tools to name a few.

What you need depends what you want to do. Given what you've said, I'd say start with a project like a bookcase or garage shelve. To use hand tools only you're going to need at min. some saws, hand planes, chisels, marking tools, and most importantly an appropriate workbench. I'm going to give links to 2 woodworkers that do a lot of hand tool work. One is exclusively hand tools the other is mixed. They will give you some ideas. Keep in mind you don't have to buy all the stuff at once. Add things as you need them is good advise but seldom followed.

Good luck and I think after going down a somewhat steep learning curve you'll find it worthwhile. If I were younger (healthier) and had it to do over, I'd take the route you're taking.

http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/podcast.html

This second link is to an on-line hand tool school that this guy just started. He has a pretty good intro (long about 80 min) to hand tools and what's needed. You do have to provide an email address to see the review I believe. This guy has done podcasts on hand tools for a fairly long time.

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/s1l1/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

avocadogirl said:


> No sir. Currently, I don't have any tools at all. Currently, I don't even have a shop as, I'm a college student living in an apartment. But, as soon as I start working, which will be soon hopefully, I hope I have a garage in which I can start woodworking. It's something I've been interested in for a long time but, I've been unable to pursue it. I just want to start researching and learning as much as I can now because, it's something I really want to do as soon as I have the space.






I would get a Japanese type "pull" saw ..they come in different teeth per inch and a medium size., a hand block plane, a 13 oz hammer and a 16 oz, an "egg beater" hand drill (flea markets/garage sale), some small (under 1/4" drill bits), a small metal square 12" or for making certain lines and joints are square, an assortment of drywall screws 1" and 1 5/8" and a Phillips screw driver. A wooden Jorgenson twist clamp or some squeeze clamp, or a few "C' clamps. A vise would be nice but you can use the clamps to start with. A sturdy discarded desk or kitchen cabinet will be your workbench and you will have storage underneath. A bottle of Titebond Glue or Elmers white Carpenters glue also. This budget for the above, with some wise shopping at flea markets would be under $50.00, probably more like $25.00. Ask someone who is familiar with hand tools to help you shop to avoid getting "stung"
I would start observing the joinery of furniture where ever you go, libraries, stores, homes, playground equipment etc. and search on the net for "woodworking joinery". Some joints are basic and easy to do, like a butt joint. Others are more complicated like a lap joint, even more so are dovetails and mortise and tenons. But you have to start somewhere....
You don't need a garage or a shop to get started, just a sturdy work surface, you can clean off when not needed. :thumbsup:

I would start by making a "woodworkers tool tote" like these:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=1&q=woodworkers+tool+tote&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Best of Luck,  bill


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

In case you want to add some hand planes to your repertoire of hand tools, here's my two cents about buying older planes.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

avocadogirl said:


> No sir. Currently, I don't have any tools at all. Currently, I don't even have a shop as, I'm a college student living in an apartment. But, as soon as I start working, which will be soon hopefully, I hope I have a garage in which I can start woodworking. It's something I've been interested in for a long time but, I've been unable to pursue it. I just want to start researching and learning as much as I can now because, it's something I really want to do as soon as I have the space.


To start with, this is only one guys opinion...

Most of what your looking to do is going to require an ability to rip ply and similar.

You might consider finding a circular saw to start with. It can be used for ripping and cross cutting.

With that, a hammer, square, drill bits, and a drill / screw driver... Some straight lumber and a hand full of screws and you can build quite a bit! 

I know you asked about "hand tools" which I take to be human powered but in reality it take more hand tools that it does power tools to achieve the same results. I don't think you want to rip with a hand saw, but if you do you will need a plane to straighten the rip line before sanding.

With that in mind also getting a router will extend your possibilities exponentially.

What college are you attending? As was already suggested, auditing a couple classes would be a great start!... and give you an idea of where you want to start.

Good luck! Feel free to ask plenty more questions and don't forget to take pictures of your work as you go to share with us!

~tom


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a big fan of hand-powered tools, but there are a few things I'm not interested in learning to do with them. Long rip cuts are one. Drilling big holes is another.

I'd pick up a circular saw and a powered drill (corded or cordless... I'm not sure when I last plugged in my corded drill, though, so I'd lean towards cordless myself), along with a few basics: a set of screwdrivers (Sears usually sells decent box sets of common sizes of phillips and flat-heads for $15-$20), a hammer, a level, a couple sizes and shapes of pliers, a 25' tape measure, and a utility knife.

I've done quite a lot of rough carpentry -- of the "bash it together and hope it holds" variety -- with those tools. A good ratchet set is a nice add-on, as is a good hand-saw. You can actually do a surprising amount with just what I've listed, and if you're careful, you can do fairly accurate work.

From there on, you can start figuring out what tools you need to do the projects you're working on, and buy things as you need them.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

It sounds like we are in the same boat. I don't plan on doing anything really huge, and I just got out of college and live in an apartment. This gives me little space for larger power tools. I plan on learning a lot of what is called the "dove tail jointery" and it requires a couple of tools to accomplish. They are all hand tools though too, but it will take practice to get good at. I like chisels and stuff like that. I am finding it to be more imprtant to have a sort of work bench or table to use. I would start there. Then you can add a vice. A dremmel tool also helps! If I am not wrong, for smaller jobs, it can replace most larger tools, can also be made into a drill press and a roughter table. Little space is needed for this it seems and is farely cheap. I bought tools as I have needed them for projects. That is the best bet in my opinion. A good dovetail saw is good or even a combo japanese saw works too.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mr. jinchao said:


> It sounds like we are in the same boat. I don't plan on doing anything really huge, and I just got out of college and live in an apartment. This gives me little space for larger power tools. I plan on learning a lot of what is called the "dove tail jointery" and it requires a couple of tools to accomplish. They are all hand tools though too, but it will take practice to get good at. I like chisels and stuff like that. I am finding it to be more imprtant to have a sort of work bench or table to use. I would start there. Then you can add a vice. A dremmel tool also helps! If I am not wrong, for smaller jobs, it can replace most larger tools, can also be made into a drill press and a roughter table. Little space is needed for this it seems and is farely cheap. I bought tools as I have needed them for projects. That is the best bet in my opinion. A good dovetail saw is good or even a combo japanese saw works too.


I would never trust a dremel to do a router's job... Buddy of mine thought he could and burned his up in about 15 min...

~tom


----------

